# Donkeys and braying



## small herd (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone here with miniature donkeys have any problems with them braying and annoying the neighbors ?

I have wanted a mini donkey for so long but we live in a neighborhood situtation.

Would like to hear your experience


----------



## chelsey (Jun 30, 2005)

The only time my Jenny brays is when she sees someone coming to see her . Or if there is something in the pasture that should not be . The rest of the time she is quiet .


----------



## small herd (Jun 30, 2005)

I heard some bray when it's feeding time too. Are some more quiet than others ?


----------



## runamuk (Jun 30, 2005)

The donkey that lives about a mile from us brays like clockwork around 7 am until someone goes and feeds him/her and again in the evening........there are some more donkeys about 2 miles away and I hear them on occasion also......they are LOUD if you have nearby neighbors I would ask around first ....some donks are more talkative and will holler every time they see you others are quieter and only call when somethings wrong or it is time to eat


----------



## Shari (Jun 30, 2005)

Mine brays anytime she sees a person, and loudy!!





There is a Standard size Donkey, 3 Farms away from us, and is quite a distance, and I can hear that one too!!

I would talk with your nieghbors first, and see what they think.


----------



## small herd (Jun 30, 2005)

I think I'd better not get one



We actually have quite a few people who live around here. I had a feeling they were pretty loud


----------



## lamindica (Jul 1, 2005)

My herdsire brays frequently all the time. My gelding brays when he wants to be petted, as does my yearling jack. My jennies don't bray at all. Before I had donks, I lived where were guard donks and I liked hearing them bray. I live on a road where there are houses about an acre away from each other and I have never had a complaint. My neighbor lets us use his pasture and it is right behind his house.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 2, 2005)

Yep they are LOUD i have a friend who lives in a non zoned area that has one and her other neighbors have heard and there was a time it was bad - a huge risk to take if you live close to neighbors who arent into donkeys.

I can hear the one that lives about 8 acres over clearly


----------



## Kim Rule (Jul 2, 2005)

I live in a residential neighborhood...and I'm very lucky because I have some REALLY nice neighbors! I have a jenny. She brays when she feels I need to feed her. Though lately she has been letting me sleep in!!

The only time she was a real pain and I was worried was the night I ran out of beet pulp! She brayed every hour, on the hour!!!!



Nobody within a mile of me got any sleep that night. The next day I took her for a walk, and let the neighbors know that if she was a bother, we would sell her. They all said "No way!"

Now I know that if her routine changes, she lets the WORLD know about it! She brays when she sees me, and since that's in the day time, it's okay. I just have to find her a donkeysitter when I leave, so that her routine doesn't change.

Would I buy another one?? No way, I want to keep my neighbors happy!

Kim R.


----------



## small herd (Jul 3, 2005)

I know the braying wouldn't bother ME



But don't want to make the neighbors mad.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 4, 2005)

I have 7 donkeys so you can imagine how loud it can get here at times!! I have my jennys in with my mini horses as guard donkeys and they only time they will bray is if something is "near" there pasture that shouldnt be or when my foaling season starts ..then those jennys can beat my equipage system, to alert me..hahah!!!! We have 160 acres so we dont have any neighbors living right next door to us but I have talked with all my neighbors and have told them if the braying ever bothers them ..just let me know, and I can stall them to quit them down. My neighbor called me a few weeks back to tell me he had been hearing my donkeys around 5 pm every night like clockwork, and would look outside and there would be the neighborhood bear coming into our field where my horse pastures are, and the donkeys would be braying up a storm at him, he would walk right along the fence line and continue on his journey, this went on for a good 2 weeks. (yes, it was a scary time..and my horses were watched so darn closely, and put in the barn at night!) now he has found a new "route" to take and we dont see him anymore. But my jennys sure left me and the neighbors know he was around. My neighbors LOVE my donkeys. Corinne


----------

